# New Bow!!



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweet what are the specs? :cool2:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

ATA~30.5in 
Draw weight~60-70lbs
Draw length~27-32inches
Weight BOW only~3.5lbs
Brace height~7.75in
IBO~310 but I think I'm getting about in the 280's.... My specs are [email protected]


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got done bustin nocks with it at 20yards.....


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

nice man


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you my GF's like it too!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

nice


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

You gonna adjust the dl down lower?...I guess I don't know for sure but I'd guess your most likely not 6 foot. Just sayin...

Nice bow by the way!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Lower??? I'm 6'1 bro-ski... hahaha Just got measured by the doc last week!!


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

im 5' 10" with a 6' 1" wingspand, so i have the same specs also


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, that pretty tall...how old are you? At almost 17 I'm only a little under 5' 10" haha.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

14....


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

im 15 and like 5'6" i think


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im 13 and im 5' 10" i have a 28" dl


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone who has shot my bow or even worked on it will tell u that i have a verrrrrryyyyyy short draw lenght.... i shoot 26.5


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

haaha drink more milk!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> haaha drink more milk!


i tell him that all the time he doesnt like milk though lol...........im 14 and 5' 11.5"


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hahah he doesn't know whats good for him!?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm 5'8 or 5'9 with a 27'' dl


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

there are some shortys on here!! im 6', almost 16!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea, im not too short though... And gunners right I dont like milk cause it tastes nasty, i do like chocolate milk though, so yea........... HEY I DONT SHOOT FOB's ANY MORE you all should be proud...


----------



## Teamhoyt! (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm 15 and 6'1"


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 15 and 5' 8" so i guess I'm short


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Buncha midgets!! hhahahaha jk


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

ur just tall... : )))))))))))))


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What's with the smiley faces bro?? You aight I mean I always thought you were a little "Different" hahaha xD


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

hahahaha, 15, 5'2", and my draw is 24. hahaha, you guys are tall!!!
Nice bow!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

i havent had any luck with a bear. some day you will step up to a Bowtech.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Slowtech is more like it hahah joking I don't really care it, does what I want it to do?? Why pay another 500$$ for something that serves the same purpose??


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

well it will last longer shoot better shoot quietly and better draw better everything... hahaha well good luck with your new bow


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah and that's why your a baby man up.... hahah joking broski I dont really care tbh I shoot greaaat with it so why change?? And I'm pretty sure any bow nowadays will last quite a while... shoot better??? Makes no sense as the bow doesn't shoot it self the SHOOTER does, quietly? Uhhh ever heard of string silencers or alpha shocks? Draw better Like i said earlier I do it fine and that's all that matters... Just cause something will work for you don't mean it will work for me.. Sorry for ranting but ppl type these threads without thinking...


----------

